# Meldahl Dam Question



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that all that work has been done to the dam has anyone done any skipjack fishing? If so, any one do any good? On either side of the river. Thanks


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy !?#% they got it finished!?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

no there not done . was there sat didn't se any skips but got there late around 10 am


----------



## daledo44 (Apr 19, 2014)

hi im a newbie from millersburg ky glad to be part of ohio fishing community love fishing the ohio river at meldh dam. hey will they let you fish the dam yet.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

From an article I read they are a bit over 80% done but still wont let anyone up near the rocks.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Was there in March and asked a Kentucky wildlife officer how far we could take our boat and he said as far as before the rocks

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Construction on the new power plant, named Meldahl, is more than 80 percent complete, said Doug Childs, Hamilton public utilities director. Plans are to start all three of Meldahls water turbine generation units, with capacity to generate a total 105 megawatts, by the end of March 2015 -- Journal News.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

This bites ?%! man.


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

have anyone seen skipjacks there yet i want to come out tomorrow


----------

